# CHCH NZEVA Group Open Garage Tue 3 Feb



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi,
A meeting on the first Tuesday of each month during 2009 is the aim.
The year is to be kicked off with a viewing of the Electric Ute owned operated and converted by Texco Ltd. Roger Hay will take us through his very professionally presented road legal ute conversion. They have hoists at their workshop so we will be able to see all around the EVs that are taken to view. 

At TEXCO Group Workshop, 45 Francella St, Bromley, Christchurch. 7:30ish Tue 3rd Feb 2009

As usual any and all are welcome. This is not a formal occasion. These evenings provide us all opportunities to ask questions of each other and show off our stuff, network and talk EVs. We are all learning and the emphasis is on practical doing. 

Best regards
David Newton
www.GreenEV.co.nz


----------



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Good interest shown and many thanks to John and Roger for the use of the Texco yard and hoist. Four cars on show three pictured in the attached photo.


----------



## MaverickNZ (May 14, 2008)

I keep missing these Open Garages. I will definately have to make it to the next one.


----------

